# Just in case you think the mods make it up...



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is a recent email I have received...


HELLO MY DEAR.NICE MEETING YOU.
HOW ARE YOU OVER THERE IN YOUR COUNTRY HOPE FINE.GLORY BE TO GOD.
MY NAME IS MISS DORA.
I SAW YOUR POST WHEN I WAS BROWSING IN (www.expatforum.com) AND I AM INTERESTED IN MAKING FRIEND WITH YOU.FOR MORE INTRODUCTION PLEASE REPLY ME THROUGH MY EMAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND YOU MY PICTURE FOR YOU TO KNOW WHAT I LOOK LIKE. HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU WITH LOTS OF LOVE.	

There are strange people out there, and they aren't just Egyptian men!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I had to remove my Skype details and my profile picture from the forum cos I was getting several messages like this from Egyptian "men" a day when I posted in Egypt! Stereotyping, racism, tarring with the same brush........ call it what you will, but it happens and it seems only from Egyptians!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> I had to remove my Skype details and my profile picture from the forum cos I was getting several messages like this from Egyptian "men" a day when I posted in Egypt! Stereotyping, racism, tarring with the same brush........ call it what you will, but it happens and it seems only from Egyptians!
> 
> Jo xxx


Egyptian men or otherwise, this is the reason personal details should be removed from the forum. Coz weirdos like this send you weird messages.... unless you like that kind of thing 

So thank you mods for keeping our boards safe :clap2:


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hahaha...Miss Dora  . really like to meet with him .


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Miss Dora?

HOW DARE YOU!

I have been speaking to her a while and now she is cheating on me, she never told me she was a SWINGER

My heart is broken, be warned people here is Miss Dora revealed from our webchat before she breaks anymore hearts here


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

hello Sam my Dear I like ur pic very much and I want frend sheep with u. I am very nice man and very clean and would like frend shipping with all ur female friends. 
signed: another internet weirdo.


----------

